# Orator Pocket Watch - Military



## bigchris (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi,

My friend was given this and I was wondering if anyone has any info on it, movement, number issued etc.

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Chris

I can't see the pics - can you try again ? I'll try and dig out any info I can once I've seen them.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Here's the pic of the dial Chris mailed me


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

And the back with the issue markings.

As for the watch - it's a GSTP - General Service Temporary Pattern. At the outbreak of WWII, the Brits had to obtain watches quickly, so many of these pocket watches were procured from a large number of Swiss manufacturers. The movements are 15 jewel. Manufacturers include JLC, Omega, Frenca, Leonidas, Cyma, and many more. Typically, these are worth Â£50 and up, with the larger names (eg Omega) making more. However, I don't remember seeing an Orator before, so I imagine this is a rarer model, supplied in fewer numbers. Nice watch with history behind it (I'll let Chis elaborate on this point).

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## bigchris (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting the image Foggy and thanks for the info too!

To elaborate about the watch....

The original owner (still alive) was a former POW and he had all his possessions confiscated from him on entry to the camp apart from this watch. He tells me it was this watch that kept him going, just the fact he had something real to hold onto.

Anyway, he regularly services it, the crystal has gone a bit yellow (the owner claims this was the African sun) and it keeps perfect time.

Anymore info will be much appreciated. I'll pass all this onto the current owner.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

Any idea why one number has been crossed out and another added?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Any idea why one number has been crossed out and another added?


Hi Neil

It's been re-issued at some point in it's history. Could be a number of reasons for this - reclassification, original stores paperwork lost, etc etc.

I think the XX markings are those added when the watch was decomissioned from service.

As an aside, you'll often find GSTP's overstamped with "Bravingtons" - after the war many were sold through this retailer, as watches were still very expensive, particularly in a post-war climate.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Foggy

I've seen some old post war ads with Bravingtons advertising pretty ordinary watches on Hire Purchase terms.

As you say watches were definitely more expensive then relative to todays prices.

There used to be a large Bravingtons shop in Croydon when I was young, they seem to have all disappeared now. They seemed to be a big firm, I wonder what happened to them?


----------

